# Bootloop and system failures



## 69Rixter (Jul 16, 2018)

I've got a *Blu Studio 5.0C HD* that's currently stuck in boot loop. As such, I'm not able to use any buttons (on/off, volume, home, menu nor "return"). I have to take the battery out (soft reset) to shut off phone. _ A_m able to get into recovery (factory reset), but that's not been any help. I've tried it about 10x. Once, it did go past boot loop and went into startup, but then, all I got was "Unfortunately the process, android process, acore has stopped. and OOBE isn't responding. Right now I have it connected to comp and it isn't doing anything but charging. All I've done is to reset, both soft (1) and hard(maybe 10x). Have to take out battery to stop/shut off phone. Hoping someone could help out and give some good advice. I've done a lot of "searching" but most all say to do a hard reset, and that's not helping. Sure would like to get this phone working properly.

Appreciated:

*Rick*


----------



## Komshija (Jul 18, 2018)

If you could get into system and reset application preferences, it might help, but since phone cannot even boot properly it might have corrupted system files, meaning that someone was probably messing with devices' kernel and done something wrong.
Try wiping data first (do not restart) and then wiping cache partition while in recovery mode. After that select "reboot system now". See if that helps.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jul 18, 2018)

Here's what I did last time I had issue with bootloop ;


Use the Volume keys in order to navigate through the recovery menu.
select “wipe data factory reset”.
Return and this time choose “wipe cache partition”.
Return and select “reboot system now”.

check this guide ; 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2426426


----------



## 69Rixter (Jul 18, 2018)

RE:  *Komshija* & *alcapwn*

   Appreciate your responses. I have, many x's, done the exact procedures you've mentioned. I am, now, able to access the home screen and many others yet the "system" still possesses many "bugs". I concur that there must be an O.S. corruption. I do want to flash another, updated O.S. (probably this: www.bluproducts.com/android-m-update/studio-c-hd) , but first must understand SP Flash tool (for Blu/Android). This would be my _first_ ever flashing a phone  and although I'm confident I can do it, I need to be more confident in what I'm doing. Don't need/want to brick it. I'd entertain any thoughts or suggestions you may have concerning the flashing process. AND, I'll check out those links, as well.
*THANX*


----------



## AltCapwn (Jul 19, 2018)

69Rixter said:


> RE:  *Komshija* & *alcapwn*
> 
> Appreciate your responses. I have, many x's, done the exact procedures you've mentioned. I am, now, able to access the home screen and many others yet the "system" still possesses many "bugs". I concur that there must be an O.S. corruption. I do want to flash another, updated O.S. (probably this: www.bluproducts.com/android-m-update/studio-c-hd) , but first must understand SP Flash tool (for Blu/Android). This would be my _first_ ever flashing a phone  and although I'm confident I can do it, I need to be more confident in what I'm doing. Don't need/want to brick it. I'd entertain any thoughts or suggestions you may have concerning the flashing process. AND, I'll check out those links, as well.
> *THANX*



You're welcome, 

feel free to come back if you need any help.


----------

